# Canister filter media?



## chazeltine (Oct 30, 2019)

Just ordered my first canister (Sunsun 704b) for my 55 gallon African tank, used HOBs and sumps only. What should I do for media in the 4 trays?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

The way I have all my 4 tray canisters set up is with sponge pads in the first tray that filters the water, that removes larger waste and such so thats your mechanical tray. Then the next two trays I do bio which is ceramic rings or matrix or whatever your choice of bio media may be. Then the last tray before the water goes back into the tank I usually do another layer of bio rings then the rest of the tray with filter floss which polishes the water to make it very clear.


----------

